# Well, for good or bad… I own it. Round column mill



## problematique (Sep 8, 2022)

I bought it. I keep seeing people say that you find these things in great shape for no money… well, i haven’t seen them. So i’m going to try to find parts and put this one together. I know you guys like pics so here they are. Feel free to tell me i’m an idiot  I paid 150 for it and there is no play in the spindle and it runs quiet as a church mouse. I have a shars table that i can run on it until/if i can find parts. I’m using it to learn.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 8, 2022)

Congrats, the price was right. You will learn a lot from/with it.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 8, 2022)

That's pretty close to no money, but there's plenty more you can spend LOL wait and see
-M


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 8, 2022)

Smoking deal, well done!


----------



## brino (Sep 8, 2022)

Congratulations, That's a great price!
No doubt you will learn a lot getting setup and running.

Brian


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 8, 2022)

150 is a great deal 
You can do great things with a round column mill!
Congratulations


----------



## Shotgun (Sep 8, 2022)

Even if all you use it for is a really stout drill press, you still did good.
Looks to me like all you really need is a good cleanup and some ACME threaded rod?  Dials on the control handles are nice, I guess.  I installed an DRO and never reference the dials now.


----------



## WesPete66 (Sep 8, 2022)

Hey if you find another deal like that, send it my way??
Maybe you already found it, but vintagemachinery.org has a pamphlet for Marvin & Casler boring heads & cutters.


----------



## problematique (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies! I just got an old craftsman atlas lathe up and running. I wanted a milling machine but circumstances wouldn’t allow for a big purchase. I’m blessed to find this (it was mentioned in passing in a craigslist ad) and the guy threw in the stuff you see on the table. I have a bunch of mills that i’ve been given by a friend of my brother, so i’m set there.

I’d really like to find someone parting out a machine like this to just get the whole screw, cast boss and handle. I’ve heard that tons of these were made. Until then, i have a shars heavy xyz table to use.

I’m brand new to the machining hobby so lots if stuff will be beyond me for a while. I’m one to dive in and try. Thanks for the heads up on the acme rod and the boring head. I don’t know proper names for stuff…yet!


----------



## problematique (Sep 8, 2022)

I have a novice question for you guys as well…

Can i chuck an end mill into that boring head?


----------



## Shotgun (Sep 8, 2022)

problematique said:


> Can i chuck an end mill into that boring head?



I've done it.  You've got to get a flute lined up just right, and you can only go as deep as the flutes.  It ain't pretty or proper, but it opened the hole up.


----------



## Shotgun (Sep 8, 2022)

Shotgun said:


> I've done it.  You've got to get a flute lined up just right, and you can only go as deep as the flutes.  It ain't pretty or proper, but it opened the hole up.


Oh, yeah.  It's also a good use for a broken endmill.


----------



## problematique (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks shotgun. Does anyone know if there is any specific person on the forum that deals with parts for these or maybe parts them out?


----------



## Joe F (Sep 9, 2022)

Congrats on your mill purchase. You can do a lot with them. 
One thing you may want to look at after you get a bit more familiar with it would be the round column mill "fix" to maintain registration when you raise or lower the head for tool changes etc. It's definitely the best mod (of many) that I did on mine. There are a number of videos on YouTube for the "round column mill fix" or "RF30 mods."


----------



## problematique (Sep 14, 2022)

Found my parts! Thanks all


----------

